# Which date is my baby due?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi
we were told by our IVF clinic that i was 12 weeks pregnant. I had my first scan on Wednesday and they said they dated me at 13 weeks! Obviously a week really dosent matter but all my appointments have now been booked that i am 13weeks ( 20 wk sacan now at 19 wks etc). Just wonderd which date i should go by so i know exactly which stage im at! Any advice
thanks stacy


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

early scans are more acurate than 20 week scans, however i would discuss it with your consultant and let him make the decision.  

Hope this helps

Jan


----------

